

Ask HN: has yahoo mail been hacked? - djt

I have noticed that a few of my friends accounts have been hacked this week.
An old account of mine was also hacked, it's very unlikely to the the XSS exploit as I hadn't logged in to it for 12-24 months.
======
randomaccount5
Likely, I have a fair amount of contact with random internet people (running
game servers), seeing quite a few spam emails from y7mail.com; notably from
people I have previously had direct contact with (so I am in the accounts
address book).

------
hitsurume
Same for me. Been getting spam from several people's yahoo email. This is why
I always think in the back of my mind that Gmail has it right since Yahoo and
Hotmail i've known people getting hacked accounts.

------
djt
The initial log in was from an IP in India and via a Mobile App.

